# Double Bladed Bleeding Knife



## crazedacorn (Jul 23, 2008)

For our up coming production, we basically need to pull a "Sweeney Todd" but with a knife instead of a razor blade. I have heard that there exists some sort of double bladed knife that we can use that has a tube running down the middle of the blades that obviously leads to fake blood. The only problem is, I can't find anything like it at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 23, 2008)

Type "bleeding knife" into Google. Or check your local Theatrical Costume shop (Norcostco springs immediately to mind). Most are cheesy Halloween tricks, but some are surprisingly convincing.


----------



## Goph704 (Jul 23, 2008)

Try making one with a squeeze bulb, medical tubing and a ground down blade. If it's sharp enouth to cut cheese it's probably too sharp for the actor. ( you can quote me on that) A budy of mine is recommeding a fish tank hose, which will work just a s well aas the medical tubing. Also check Prop master's hand book or Tom Savini's "Grand illusion" book one or book two. 
When I did FX's for Todd we did a thin homade blood that was mostly water kero and Coloring an then we poured it into the handle of the knife,( which was a homade Sqeeze bulb. I'm on the wrong computer to send you drafts of what the knife looked like but there was a snap together feature that was pretty cool. Laso remeber that your tube doesn't have to streach to the top of the knife it, it can be located at the base and then th actor can drag blood across with the incredibly dull peice of metal. 

good luck bo


----------



## Marius (Jul 26, 2008)

Goph704 said:


> Try making one with a squeeze bulb, medical tubing and a ground down blade. If it's sharp enouth to cut cheese it's probably too sharp for the actor. ( you can quote me on that) A budy of mine is recommeding a fish tank hose, which will work just a s well aas the medical tubing. Also check Prop master's hand book or Tom Savini's "Grand illusion" book one or book two.
> When I did FX's for Todd we did a thin homade blood that was mostly water kero and Coloring an then we poured it into the handle of the knife,( which was a homade Sqeeze bulb. I'm on the wrong computer to send you drafts of what the knife looked like but there was a snap together feature that was pretty cool. Laso remeber that your tube doesn't have to streach to the top of the knife it, it can be located at the base and then th actor can drag blood across with the incredibly dull peice of metal.
> 
> good luck bo



Don't forget to grind the point down, too.


----------



## gaafa (Jul 27, 2008)

This site may help with the bleeding knife?


----------



## HighWattageKid92 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alot of times with stuff like this its a good Idea to try a magic shop. We used daytona magic 2 years ago. I think their website is just Daytona Magic: Magic Tricks and Clown Supplies


----------

